# Sarabanda: martedì su Italia 1 in prima serata



## fabri47 (11 Giugno 2017)

Torna il quiz musicale *Sarabanda* con *Enrico Papi* in uno speciale di tre puntate in prima serata, in cui saranno presenti i campioni storici del programma. Rivedremo, quindi, *Allegria*, *Coccinella*, *Tiramisù*, *Uomo Gatto*, *Valentina* e *la Professora* e tutti questi sfideranno i nuovi concorrenti. Le regole dovrebbero rimanere le stesse che hanno caratterizzato il programma con tanto sfida finale del 7x30, che sancirà il campione.
Non mancheranno degli ospiti a sorpresa. La sigla della trasmissione sarà "Mooseca", brano cantato dallo stesso Enrico Papi.

Sarabanda andrà in onda martedì *13 giugno* 2017 alle ore *21:15* su *Italia 1* (canale 6 del digitale terrestre ed in HD sul canale 506)


----------



## fabri47 (11 Giugno 2017)

Lo vedrei volentieri, se non fosse che nella stessa serata c'è pure lo speciale di Alberto Angela a Venezia (vi ricordo che c'è il topic a riguardo Alberto Angela in "Stanotte a Venezia": martedì 13 giugno su Rai 1).


----------



## fabri47 (13 Giugno 2017)

up


----------



## fabri47 (14 Giugno 2017)

Impressioni? Io ho solo visto la parte finale (ho guardato Stanotte a Venezia di Alberto Angela) . Ho letto degli articoli del Fatto e Vanity Fair che hanno criticato pesantemente Papi, perchè dicono che si è montato la testa e si crede Fiorello.

Dagli ascolti pare sia andato bene (8,5% di share più del 6% che si augurava Enrico Papi e primo programma sui social) vista la concorrenza fortissima di Alberto Angela, anche se alcuni siti parlano di flop perchè si aspettavano addirittura che superasse il documentario su Venezia  .


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Impressioni? Io ho solo visto la parte finale (ho guardato Stanotte a Venezia di Alberto Angela) . Ho letto degli articoli del Fatto e Vanity Fair che hanno criticato pesantemente Papi, perchè dicono che si è montato la testa e si crede Fiorello.
> 
> Dagli ascolti pare sia andato bene (8,5% di share più del 6% che si augurava Enrico Papi e primo programma sui social) vista la concorrenza fortissima di Alberto Angela, anche se alcuni siti parlano di flop perchè si aspettavano addirittura che superasse il documentario su Venezia  .



L ho visto con i miei amici.. tanta tanta confusione, molte perdite di tempo, papi sempre il solito, faceva finta di suonare il piano esattamente come 20 anni fa..
E spesso sbagliavano anche gli autori le risposte esatte delle canzoni ..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Giugno 2017)

Pare che in diversi stati USA sostituirà la pena di morte...


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Giugno 2017)

Io mi sono divertito, è stato emozionante rivedere i vecchi campioni di 15-20 anni fa.

Trasmissione leggera e trash, come è sempre stata: o la ami o la odi.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2017)

Stasera seconda puntata con il ritorno di Tiramisù.


----------



## vota DC (21 Giugno 2017)

Mah, le semifinali dove si scommette mi lasciano perplesso, vince chi preme il bottone più velocemente per scegliere la scommessa più conveniente, non c'è nessuna abilità musicale. Allegria e Valentina sono stati penalizzati da questo.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Giugno 2017)

sono riuscito a rivedere le puntate... i campioni storici mi sembrano strumentalizzati per lanciare i nuovi (probabilmente in vista di una nuova edizione di Sarabanda??) per esempio il 7x30 di Tiramisu' era decisamente piu' difficile a quello dell'avversario. 
nemmeno a me piacciono le semifinali cosi', avrei preferito il vecchio "60 secondi"... ma non potevano metterlo altrimenti valentina e tiramisu avrebbero asfaltato il resto del gruppo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sono riuscito a rivedere le puntate... * i campioni storici mi sembrano strumentalizzati per lanciare i nuovi (probabilmente in vista di una nuova edizione di Sarabanda??) *per esempio il 7x30 di Tiramisu' era decisamente piu' difficile a quello dell'avversario.
> nemmeno a me piacciono le semifinali cosi', avrei preferito il vecchio "60 secondi"... ma non potevano metterlo altrimenti valentina e tiramisu avrebbero asfaltato il resto del gruppo.



E' lo stesso dubbio che mi e' sorto. Non mi stupirebbe proprio che abbiamo fatto vincere guarda caso due nuovi personaggi, in vista di una possibile nuova edizione...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Giugno 2017)

Ieri ultima puntata disastrosa dal punto di vista tecnico, riscattata da un gran finale tra Luca e Zizì.


----------

